# querry about beauty farm?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Can i be a model on on of your up comming Ockeghem cd? if there will be more, i think i look good enought to be a model, i work out , fast walk all day, try to focus on this an hour walk a day or more.

Than i though, after i went t the nurse, she said you lose weights again, and size , my stomact, more abdos you see, im at 152 on the scale, i used to weight 190 in november 2016 last weeks.

So i did hudge progress im healtier and look better.

Look at picture profile, i do look like a hunk i sport a scottish mustache, neato haha

reason 2 is i am one of your greatest fan Beauty Farm

:tiphat: im a hudge franco-flemish music passionated too


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> Can i be a model on on of your up comming Ockeghem cd? if there will be more, i think i look good enought to be a model, i work out , fast walk all day, try to focus on this an hour walk a day or more.
> 
> Than i though, after i went t the nurse, she said you lose weights again, and size , my stomact, more abdos you see, im at 152 on the scale, i used to weight 190 in november 2016 last weeks.
> 
> ...




Of course you area hudge franco-flemish music passionated too


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> [...]
> 
> Look at picture profile, i do look like a hunk i sport a scottish mustache, neato haha
> 
> [...]


You could pass for a citizen of certain parts of Edinburgh on a Friday night, good sir. And a very fine Scottish-style moustache you have too. :tiphat:


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

with that mustache? No problem!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

Razumovskymas said:


> with that mustache? No problem!!


c'est non pas une moustache !!!!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

c'est non pas une moustache !!!! Traverso lol this is so funny :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Can i be a model on on of your up comming Ockeghem cd? if there will be more, i think i look good enought to be a model, i work out , fast walk all day, try to focus on this an hour walk a day or more.
> 
> Than i though, after i went t the nurse, she said you lose weights again, and size , my stomact, more abdos you see, im at 152 on the scale, i used to weight 190 in november 2016 last weeks.
> 
> ...


You can be whatever you want, just go for it.


----------

